# People sometimes confuse thirst with hunger



## fatburners (Jan 7, 2012)

A glass of water will shut down midnight hunger by almost 100% of the dieters, according to a study at the University of Washington.

A drop of only 2% of body water can trigger fuzzy short term memory, trouble with basic math and difficulty focusing eyes on a computer screen or on a printed page?
Drinking at least 8 glasses of water daily decreases the risk of colon cancer by 45%, plus it can slash the risk of breast cancer by 79% and reduce by half as likely to develop bladder cancer.
According to experts, this is not optional, it is mandatory if you want your brain to function optimally. And if we are stressed, we must increase to 16 glasses of water a day. 
90% of the volume of our brain is composed of water and is the main vehicle for electrochemical transmissions can not imagine what that 8-10 glasses of water per day can do to eliminate many ailments. People usually do not drink so much to avoid the hassle of having to urinate often, a minor inconvenience in exchange for an improvement in their health.


If the color of your urine is very pale yellow or even better, without color, you are not getting enough water (does not apply if you are taking vitamin B complex, which produce a natural yellow color). 
Speaking of drinking water, does not refer to coffee, tea or soda. Bottled water and / or spring is best. Drink 8 to 10 glasses of water a day could significantly ease many discomforts in 80% of people.

Water Cures

*Antacids and cure cure heartburn.
*Heartburn can be a sign of lack of water in the upper gastrointestinal tract. This is a major thirst signal emitted by the human body. The ingestion of antacids or tablet medications in heartburn, do not correct the dehydration and the body continues to suffer as a result of not getting enough water. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing heartburn is a sign of dehydration and treating it through antacids, eventually produce inflammation of the stomach, the duodenum, hiatal hernia, ulcers, and eventually cancers in the gastrointestinal tract, including pancreas and liver.
*Water can prevent and cure arthritis.
*Pain Rheumatism of Joints - Arthritis can be a sign of lack of water in the joints. It can affect both young and adults. The use of painkillers does not cure the problem and causes further progression of disease. Drinking water will alleviate this problem.
*Back Pain.
*The low back pain and ankylosing arthritis of the spine may be signs of lack of water in the discs of the spine - the cushions that support the body weight. These conditions should be treated by increasing the amount of water to drink. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing that back pain is a symptom of dehydration in the joints and treated with analgesics, massage, acupuncture and surgery eventually, over time this will cause osteoporosis when the cartilage cells in the joints eventually die and cause a deformation of the spine, which in turn lead to physical disability of the lower limbs.
*Angina pectoris.
*Chest pain - Angina - can be a sign of lack of water in the body between the axis of the heart and lungs. 
This symptom should be treated by drinking more water, until the patient and not in pain and without medication. It is prudent to have a doctor's supervision, however, by increasing the amount of water to drink can cure angina.
*Migraine. 
*Migraine can be a symptom of the lack of water required in the brain and eyes. Migraines can be avoided by preventing dehydration of the body, This particular type of dehydration eventually causes inflammation in the back of the eye and possibly a decrease or loss of vision.
*Colitis*. 
The colitis is a sign of lack of water in the large intestine. It is associated with constipation due to constriction of excess water that is carried in the feces and that in turn loses the lubrication provided by the water. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing colitis pain as a sign of lack of water, will cause persistent constipation condition that will result in the stool compaction than their turn may cause diverticula, polyps, hemorrhoids, and increase the likelihood of developing cancer of the colon and rectum.
*Asthma. 
*Asthma affects about 12, 000,000 children and kills several thousand of them every year, is a complication of dehydration in the body. It is caused by a fault in the administration program of hydration of the body. The free passage of air becomes obstructed and prevents the removal of water vapor in the body - the mist. The increase in water consumption prevents asthma attacks. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing asthma as an indicator of lack of water in the stage of child development, not only death sentence to several thousand of them every year, but which will result in asthmatic children who survive, irreversible genetic damage.
*High Blood Pressure.
*Hypertension is a state of adaptation of the general body dehydration when cells of blood vessels do not get enough water. As part of the mechanism of reverse osmosis, when water is filtered serum and injected into important cells through tiny pores in their membranes, extra pressure required for the "injection process," such as when there is injects the "whey" in hospitals for the millions of cells prehydrated. Drinking water, compensate the pressure to normal. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing hypertension as one indicator of the body and treat dehydration by diuretics that dehydrate your time even more, will spin back, a blocking the arteries of the heart and arteries to the brain by the action of cholesterol. It will cause heart attacks, small or massive strokes that can cripple a body part. They can also cause kidney failure and neurological damage such as Alzheimer's.
*Diabetes Type II or adult.
*The adult-onset diabetes is another probable cause due to dehydration of the body. Maintaining an adequate amount of water in circulation and to the priority needs of brain insulin secretion is inhibited to prevent the ingress of water into the cells of the body. In diabetes only some cells get enough water to survive. The Drinking Water reverses diabetes in early adulthood. 
Tragedy: Not recognizing adult-onset diabetes is a complication of dehydration, over time, cause massive damage in blood cells throughout the body. This can later cause the loss from the toes up the legs even gangrene and blindness.
*Cholesterol in the Blood.
*High cholesterol levels are an indicator of body dehydration early. Cholesterol is a clay material that is poured in the gaps of some cell membranes to prevent them from losing their vital water content to the osmotically more powerful blood circulating in the neighborhood. 
Cholesterol, apart from being used in the manufacture of membranes of nerve cells and hormones, also acts as a "shield" against water demand of other vital cells that would normally exchange water through their cell membranes
*Depression 
*Depression, loss of libido, the symptom of chronic fatigue, lupus, multiple sclerosis, muscular dystrophy. All these conditions can cause prolonged dehydration. If it were probable cause, will be relieved once the body has been hydrated regularly. Under these conditions the muscle exercise should be part of the treatment program.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

interesting read and some valuable information in there. thank you


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 7, 2012)

Good stuff. Amazing what water can do for the body.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Think ill go get some water now, thanks for sharing


----------



## suprfast (Jan 7, 2012)

I remember hearing in stallones book he started off his day with a HUGE glass of water to help tide hunger.  I dont doubt it at all.  I gulp 32oz of water in under 4 seconds(one of those benefits of being a huge beer drinker in my early 20s) and usually feel full for a solid hour.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 7, 2012)

If I don't get in 1.5-2 gallons a day, I feel like absolute crap. How people do NOT drink water is beyond me


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

djlance said:


> If I don't get in 1.5-2 gallons a day, I feel like absolute crap. How people do NOT drink water is beyond me



Two gallons? I couldn't keep my job if I had to pee that much!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 7, 2012)

Yea it's rough sometimes....
If anything, I'll just try and get frequent sips of water throughout the day.


----------



## Tomn (Jan 7, 2012)

good read, I learned some new stuff about water


----------



## jimm (Jan 8, 2012)

Water the gift that keeps on givin!


----------

